# Shot of the week



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok let see your shot if the week here is mine split the lead ball on the ax head pop the balloon I did not have balloons and the ball did not split all the way but still a good shot non the less.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It takes a PP Slingshot to do that.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

My humble achievement. From 20 meters (about 60 feet) using the lock slingshot and 16 mm. marbles.
Will never tell how many shots it took me to get there!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow Ghost thats awesome shooting. Is it me or that axe have a dull spot now?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Cool idea and wicked shot


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> Wow Ghost thats awesome shooting. Is it me or that axe have a dull spot now?


I'm thinking that's a shiny spot!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting, Ghost!

Looks like you nailed that axe in the middle of the blade as well as the middle of the ball.

This is not a topper, but it is a poptop! And it is my shot of the week, so far.









Shot a .177 BB into the hole of the standard (adult) beverage can. Hope the dent in the bottom shows up.

Pay no mind to the dents in the top - those were just warm-ups!

About 30 feet with frameless butterfly setup of #117b bands. They shoot through the sides of the can at 10 meters, but not the top or bottom. Then again, I'm still tuning this setup. They could be shortened for more power!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good idea for a thread ghost. Popped this red wasp while practicing the other day. Guess it will do for my shot of the week.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post!!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This post will also give different target ideas. Thanks again for sharing


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

1 1/4" (3.1 cm.) wood spinner, shot from 33 feet (10 meters). This shot was the 3rd aim in a row, which for me is a blessed improvement of my stats.


----------



## Pluto41 (Aug 3, 2015)

Summer 2017 i was with my wife in our garden. Lots of red wasps there at that particularly moment. They were buzzing around my head. I shot at one. Miss. It ended me shooting 50 shots and all miss miss miss. Next day same story. Then out of the blue i hit one in air. Hit another three straight away. So a serie of four. Man that felt good


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Don't have photo but I took a sparrow through a chain link fence from about 20 ft. off. Had to thread the needle but I took the sucker clean with a marble to the chest. Probably the nicest shot I've made so far this year.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

A lucky shot

Last thuesday I invited some friends to lunch. As they know my recent slingshot madness, they challenged me to make some shots.
At 33 feet (10 meters) the spinner is about 1,5". First shot didn't even hit the box (which is big). The bastards laughed like drunk demons. Second shot, direct aim!
Surprise! Unanimous applause!
After they left I decided to repeat the shot. It took me 19 tries! So, I made myself a reputation out of a lucky shot, go figure.


----------

